# Which Chassis is Correct for this Tyco body ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Old Tyco Cabrio Roadster Body...
Questions for you collectors out there.
DO any of you, have one of these Cabrio Roadster bodies, that is mounted to an un-modded Curvehugger or HP2 Chassis. OR, do any of you have one of these bodies, that came WITH a TycoPro Chassis from the Factory ?








I always thought they came as a combo pack with the early Curvehugger Chassis, but No generation of CH/HP2 chassis will fit this body. Although the earliest Curvehugger chassis will fit it's sister body- the #294 Lakester Roadster body. But this Cabrio body fits perfect with a LWB TycoPro chassis ? What gives ?
Calling Slotcar Dan !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Old Tyco Cabrio Roadster Body...
> Questions for you collectors out there.
> DO any of you, have one of these Cabrio Roadster bodies, that is mounted to an un-modded Curvehugger or HP2 Chassis. OR, do any of you have one of these bodies, that came WITH a TycoPro Chassis from the Factory ?
> 
> ...


"Which-Ever" chassis "Fits", R-3 :freak: :thumbsup:
sry, couldn't resist... LOVE that BODY!!!

Bubba 123 (Wise Azz :wave


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Dan- You're the MAN ! :thumbsup: It totally answers all my questions- even the ones I forgot to ask, and solves the mystery ! :thumbsup:
So it's Sister #294 Lakester/Roadster body that I have mounted on an early Curvehugger is incorrect, and I noticed the rear tire clearance issue, and merely used lower profile tires to compensate. Always learning Awesome Stuff here :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great info Dan! Knocked that one outta the park!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

when I was newbie I was taken for a ride by a seller. I was bidding on the tyco pro version, it went for 80 bucks at the time. 
I lost it in the last second. An hour later I got an email from a seller telling me he had the same body, mint on a curverhugger chassis... for 75 bucks. 
I went for it... he lead me to believe it was the same boy I lost out on.. but clearly that wasn;t the case. 
That was back in the day when ebay showed the full user names.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Jimmy, it it wasn't the Red Cabrio Roadster, there were later body color versions that WERE correct for the Curvehugger... do you still have it ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yes, I do


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it ? And is it on a CH chassis ? I just love these bodies


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I will, but it might be a few days


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Okie Dokie Jim, lookin fwd to seein the pix when you get the time :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they made a yellow version of it too. I think it has stickers on the doors.
I think it is a older release and I don't know what chassis it uses.
I get outbid on it every time I find one .


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wrong, it's the HP-7 version... here's an ebay auction of one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-HP-7-32-FORD-COUPE-/181189724218?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a2fbfc83a


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*HP7 Version*

Hmmmm... a Red one, but with a Black Top, and it fits an HP7 Chassis....very interesting and good to know, coz it that body fit an HP7, then it should fit many other Tyco chassis as well !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Well Guess What !?*

Funny thing just happened....ummm... because of Jimmy's ebay Link above - I NOW OWN a 2nd Cabrio Roadster- this one HP7 Powered ! Yep, I bid on and just Won that Auction- for Only $15.99  :woohoo:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Glad I could help. I saw there was one still in the blister for 
28 bucks with buy it now


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

videojimmy said:


> Glad I could help. I saw there was one still in the blister for
> 28 bucks with buy it now


 WOW- Really !? That sounds like a really good deal too, for folks that like to collect minty stuff only


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my 2nd old Tyco '32 Ford Cabrio Roadster today in the mail from eBay ! It's newer than the older TycoPro one with the White Roof. And this black roof version is on a HP7 chassis, and hoped that it would fit other tyco chassis too, as the original ONLY fit the TP chassis. But unfortunately, I've found out that this one only fits the HP7 & older Curvehugger chassis, and won't fit the 440 series or the U-Turn chassis. Oh well, Two Deuce are better than one :thumbsup:









The Black Roof Deuce is in really good condition, and runs on a low mileage & FAST HP7 Chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great buy! That one needs one needs some Tommy gun bullet holes down the side of it...


----------

